# Best Stick Rule



## Rhiggins1981 (Mar 12, 2012)

So i lost my stick rule and was wondering what you guys think is the best one out right now....need to pick up a new one this week! 
thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rhiggins1981 said:


> So i lost my stick rule and was wondering what you guys think is the best one out right now....need to pick up a new one this week!
> thanks



How about this one.....http://www.toolup.com/klein_9056_folding-wood-ruler.aspx


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Rhiggins1981 said:


> So i lost my stick rule and was wondering what you guys think is the best one out right now....need to pick up a new one this week!
> thanks


Personally I use the Lufkin x46f inside read ruler.

http://www.amazon.com/Cooper-Tools-x46f-Extention-Wood/dp/B00002N7QT

Tell the very nice fellow you work for to order you one...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The last Lufkin I bought I tossed in a week. The numbers pealed off. A POS these days. 
I went and got another craftsman inside rule.


----------



## Rhiggins1981 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thinking about picking up a fiberglass one.....


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I just bought a couple of Ridgid #1619F fiberglass inside rules.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Do people seriously still use these?? They make tape measures that roll up and clip on your belt nowadays.

http://jwsokol.com/scc/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/women-tape-measure.jpg


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Do people seriously still use these?? They make tape measures that roll up and clip on your belt nowadays.
> 
> http://jwsokol.com/scc/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/women-tape-measure.jpg


They have their place yet. What baffles me is that someone needs to be told what 15$ folding rule is best. They're sticks that fold up and have numbers on them...just get a new one and move on


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> They have their place yet. What baffles me is that someone needs to be told what 15$ folding rule is best. They're sticks that fold up and have numbers on them...just get a new one and move on


Which one has the most bold numbers?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes people still use a old wooden stick ruler some folks use it for offsets and 
angles that can be set up for big conduit runs . And most guys who do high voltage splice and terminating use them to keep the insulation from getting 
contamination from a metal tape measure .When measuring a splice it must be clean sometimes we just use a wooden stick with marks on it but never a regular tape measure .


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

Lufkin 966 Red End.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

What makes it an "inside" or "outside" reading rule?


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> What makes it an "inside" or "outside" reading rule?


Inside reading:










Outside reading:


----------

